# Problemas de imagen en TV Panasonic



## Marcial Araya A. (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola amigos, tengo el siguiente problema con un tv Panasonic: al encenderlo la imagen sale en blanco y negro luego de un par de minutos al apagar y encender da la imagen en colores normalmente. Si alguien me puede ayudar  se lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 17, 2006)

puede ser un problema de soldaduras o temperatura de componentes


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 17, 2006)

busca un quarzo de 8.86Mhz si hay cerca un condensador variable muevelo un poquito.


----------

